# Electric Drag Racing Associations & Events



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Major,

I wish you would grow up!

First, ECEDRA was contacted by two chapters in the Electric Auto Association Florida, they were 'fed up' with NEDRA's lack of support. I can post the emails if needed!

Second, the name for our Florida Event is different than NEDRA's past events!

Third, NEDRA has been posting about a 'World Drag Racing Association' for years with no progress! Not IEDRA!

Fourth, I have been in close contact with 'past' NEDRA directors and founders, you DO NOT want me to post the truth about NEDRA.

I'll leave you with the words 'non-profit' and 'someone's pocket' to think about.

It is not my intention to hurt NEDRA in anyway, a matter of fact we would like to 'help' NEDRA grow on the West Coast, but attacking ECEDRA is not the way to move forward. 





major said:


> I was asked not to post on certain individual's threads, so I am posting on a new thread here. Several recent announcements have been made as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

In regards to Bob Rice, he is doing much better. He also blessed the East Coast Electric Drag Racing Association with his support before his illness.

You are way way out of line to comment on our Tribute Event in his name!

If you were to read the NEAA, the event is held in high regard! We have received full support and gratitude from Bob's closest friends.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

In regards to the ECEDRA Event on March 26th, 2011. There was a typo on one of our inner pages for this event, the front page was correct. I updated the website and contacted the track to do the same. 

*Palm Beach Burnout!
**Drag Racing Event
*_*for the 2011 season will be at
Palm Beach International Raceway
on March 26th, 2011
*_
_*_______________________________________________________*_

_*I hope 'Major' will stop harassing us now! *_​_*
*_


----------

